# Hyatt Beach House Proxy Vote



## MaryH (Sep 27, 2012)

2012 PROXY 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The below-signed Owner(s) of the Beach House Condominium Association of Key West, Inc., (the “Association") does/do hereby constitute and appoint the President of the Association, or such other officer or individual designated by the President as my/our proxy holder, or designees thereof, with full power of substitution, to act on my/our behalf at the General Membership Annual Meeting, or any adjournment thereof. The meeting will be held at Hyatt Key West Resort and Spa, 601 Front Street, Key West, FL 33040, Wednesday, October 10, 2012, 11:00 a.m. EDT. My/our proxy holder above-named shall have full authority to vote upon any and all matters that may be presented at said meeting, as fully and with the same effect as if the above-signed Owner(s) had been present at said meeting, except as otherwise directed in this Proxy. I/we hereby ratify and confirm all that my/our Proxy may cause to be done by virtue of this instrument.

ELECTION TO BOARD

THERE ARE NINE (9) CANDIDATES AND FIVE (5) VACANCIES OF THE BOARD.

Five (5) owner members will be elected to the Board before this General Membership Annual Meeting of the Beach House Condominium Association of Key West, Inc.

Proxy Holder or substitute is directed to cast the vote of the below-signed Owner(s) in the election of directors for the following FIVE (5) CANDIDATES:

Annual ownership (use every year) = 1 vote per unit/week owned, per vacancy (5)

NINE (9) CANDIDATES LISTED ALPHABETICALLY – SELECT FIVE (5) OWNER MEMBER CANDIDATES

Click on a candidate’s name to view their Candidate Profile.

Vote for up to FIVE (5)

1) Mary Delano

2) Michael Devereaux

3) Andrea K. Grevior (incumbent) Current Vice President

4) Howard Jennings (incumbent) Current President

5) Frederick W. Lear (incumbent) Current Secretary/Treasurer

6) Debra L. Nickel

7) Wayne Sabatke

8) Robert Seltzer

9) Asher Bob White



II) Funding of the Association Reserve Account


Vote YES or NO


Should the Association approve the waiver of the Association’s full funding of the Association's reserves for 2013?

YES
NO


If the Association approves the waiver of the full funding of the Association reserves, the 2013 Reserve Assessment will be $115.18. If the Association does not approve the waiver of the full funding of the Association reserves, the 2013 Reserve Assessment will be $300.37.

IMPORTANT TO NOTE: If a quorum is not established, an official meeting or election cannot be conducted! This Proxy is revocable by the Owner and is valid only for the meeting for which it is given and any lawful adjournment. In no event is this Proxy valid more than 90 days from the date of the original meeting for which it was given.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) Mary Delano

IMPERIAL BEACH, CA
1997/every other year in Key West

Occupation/Education: Business Owner

Experience: Currently serving on the board of directors for my personal residence condo HOA as treasurer

Benefit to the Association: I have been an owner for several years and involved in owing time share for over 20 years. As an independent business owner and time share enthusiast I would bring both a financial watch dog mentality and a desire to keep the Hyatt property one of the best in Key West.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2) Michael Devereaux

STONEHAM, MA
2006/yearly

Occupation/Education: Police Captain (RET)/MA, BS

Experience: I recently retired from the Somerville, MA Police Department with the rank of Captain after 34 years of service

Benefit to the Association: I have spent a lifetime dealing with people in all asprcts and am extensively trained in law enforcemnent as well as being familiar with the later Homeland security protocols. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3) Andrea K. Grevior (incumbent) Current Vice President
Current Vice President 
ANDOVER, NH
2001/every year at least 9 weeks

Occupation/Education: retail furniture store owner/some college/real estate

Experience: I have proudly served as Vice-President on the Board of Directors of the Hyatt Beach House for 4 years and 1 year as director. My background is business as most of you know me as the “Furniture Lady from New Hampshire.” I also have a background in real estate and hotel and hospitality experience. I have served on the Governor’s advisory Panel for the State of New Hampshire. I have listened to all of your concerns and presented them to the Board. I pay close attention to detail. Thank you so much for your support and your continuing support for the next 2 years.

Benefit to the Association: My husband and I consider the Hyatt Beach House our home. We have been fortunate to be able to stay at least 9 weeks. I have met so many wonderful owners. I do attend all Monday morning meetings and listen very carefully. I have been your eyes and ears and voice though the 5 years that I have served on the board of directors. I care very deeply about the Hyatt Beach House. We know in this economy we all have to keep our expenses in check. But We do not want to loose the Hyatt integrity. We want the Beach House to be as beautiful as the day we became owners.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4) Howard Jennings (incumbent) Current President
 Current President 
LEESBURG, FL
August 1999/3 times in 9 years usually trade within Hyatt

Occupation/Education: Retired Business Executive/BA

Experience: President/COO Shirok Corp- Reported to Yokohama, Japan; Florida Supreme Court Certified Mediator- Contracts, Debt, Association disputes; self employed consulting company- 18 years; past Florida certified association mgr; President Pennbrooke Community Church Trustees

Benefit to the Association: Possess a complete business background, senior executive experience and community management provides a successful inventory of experience for this task.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5) Frederick W. Lear (incumbent) Current Secretary/Treasurer
IRVING, TX
October 2002/Annually

Occupation/Education: Retired District Manager, Harley Davidson Motor Company/B.A. University of Massachusetts

Experience: Owner, Club Tahoe Condominium, Incline Village, NV 1979-1982. VP, King’s Run Condominium Home Owners Assoc., Lake Tahoe 1994-1996. VP, Barrington Court Home Owners Assoc., 2011-2012. Current Sec/Tres of Hyatt Beach House Home Owners Assoc. I have been a Beach House Board member since 2004 and served as VP in 2006.

Benefit to the Association: I have served as an active Board Member of Beach House Condominium Assoc. since 2004. I am familiar with all past, current and future proposed property projects. Continuing on the board allows me to follow current and propose property projects to successful completion. Having resided in two condominiums and two time share properties I have knowledge and experience to offer the Beach House Association of KW. As a member of the current Beach House Board of Directors, we continue to maintain the lowest annual assoc. fees of the three Hyatt KW properties while preserving its tropical ambience.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6) Debra L. Nickel
CRANDON, WI
2000/annually never traded out
Multiple

Occupation/Education: Accountant/Office Manager/Assoc. Degree in Accounting

Experience: I have been employed in the Accounting field for the last 30 years. I have Management Experience as well as Budgeting, Customer & Employee Relations. My husband & I also have a seasonal business we have been operating for the last 20 years. 

Benefit to the Association: As an owner who has never traded out I have a passion to see the beach house continue in the direction the current management has taken it. I would look for feedback from owners of all ages on improvements they would like to see in the future.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7) Wayne Sabatke
BIRCHWOOD, WI
2001/every year since 2001
Multiple/5,6,50

Occupation/Education: Vice President of Human Resources for 20 plus years/BS Degree in Industrial Technology, MS Education & Educational Specialist Degree in Electrical Engineering

Experience: I have worked for a board of directors for 20 plus years as vice president of human resources, giving me an extensive background in employee/labor relations, benefit programs, performance issues, etc. Although my financial background pertains to managing multi-million dollar labor contracts and having served as chairman of the board of directors of a financial institution, I have additional work experience in the plumbing/heating business and electrical contracting and home construction field. I also am a board member on a lake association and on a county wide lakes and rivers association.

Benefit to the Association: My board participation will come from a different perspective than the traditional board experience such as serving on condominium boards, financial investments boards, CPA investment interest, etc. My board participation will come from the experiences listed above as I consider the beach house as our home away from home. We want to see the Beach House as a well maintained and well run facility that my wife and I are proud to own and enjoy staying at since we purchased our first time share in 2001. It is through these eyes that I will serve the owners of the Beach House focusing on the upkeep, the maintenance, and the services provided, working to maintain a five star resort atmosphere and experience which will protect our investment for years to come.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8) Robert Seltzer

MALIBU, CA
2006/not often

Occupation/Education: Executive, Consultant, Investor/BFA, MFA, JD

Experience: Robert Seltzer holds a BFA and MFA from Otis Art Institute in Los Angeles, California. He continued his education at Whittier College of Law. While attending law school he founded a small company specialized in the development of technologically advanced visual communications for trial attorneys; “Graphic Evidence Inc.”. Graphic Evidence Inc. pioneered the implementation many innovative computer aided visual communications techniques that are used in litigation today. The company developed into a highly successful national organization. In 1988 Graphic Evidence Inc. was sold to Saatchi and Saatchi Plc., the largest communications company in the world at that time. The sales resulted in the merger of Graphic Evidence Inc. with Litigation Sciences Inc., and equally innovative national firm specialized in the analysis of psycho-dynamics of juries. Mr. Seltzer later accepted the position of Executive Director of LSI and became a member of its Senior Advisory Board. In 1990 Mr. Seltzer was invited to the Board of Directors of Fairchild Aircraft Inc.; a San Antonio based manufacturer of commercial and military aircraft with related services and companies. In 1996 Fairchild Aircraft Inc. acquired Dornier Aircraft Gmb., a German manufacturer of commercial aircraft and related services. The combined companies operated under the name Fairchild Dornier Aircraft Inc. and generated over $750,000,000 in annual sales. Mr. Seltzer continues as an entrepreneur and investor in a range of technology enterprises including Bio medical and internet enterprises as well as real estate investments.

Benefit to the Association: I have years of board and business experience that will be beneficial the association.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9) Asher Bob White
HAYS, KS
Dec. 97/every year but not always at Beach House

Occupation/Education: Retired/MS Degree, Education Adm. 

Experience: Regional Representative and business agent for the national education assoc. (33 years)

Benefit to the Association: User/Owner Representation and interests; organizational development insight and theory; Hyatt advocate and satisfied owner who often spends one October week at Main Street Station, Breckenridge Co. Have also stayed at Aspen, Sedona, Coconut Plantation, Tamaya, Hill Country, Wild Oak Ranch, Hyatt Place, K.C. Regency, etc. also Gold Passport Member; new part time condominium owner and resident of Florida (Fort Meyers)


----------

